# ALABAMA HUNTING CLUB WILL BE ACEPTING MEMBERS NEXT YEAR



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Chestnut Hunting Club on the monroe/wilcox county line in alabama will be accepting members for the 2009-2010 season. The club shoots 6 pt or better with a minimum 1 inch tines. We have2450 acres and a camp house that is not on the property, with water power, skinning shed, walkin cooler, and camper hook ups. Looking for2 good members. Dues will be $1250

If you have any more ?s please PM me or contact President Dewayne Dreadin @ 850-380-9382


----------



## outdoors2 (Dec 1, 2008)

What is the yearly membership fee (cost)?


----------



## Rack&QuackObsession (Nov 18, 2008)

That's a second on membership fee info. Also What is included with the fee.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *big buck dan (12/5/2008)* For more info email or contact Dewayne @ 850-380-9382 Maps of the property and possible guest hunt available this year.


:doh


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

pm sent.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

to all of you who have emailed and called we are talking with the current members and making a list now for next year i will keep posting updates and call those of you i have talked to to keep you informed thanks chestnut hunting club. 

and those who have alabama hunting license we welcome guest until jan 1 $30 per day 25 for two or more consecutive days any ?s or request call or email thanks again


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

Where is your lease at up there ? Ours is also on the Wilcox/Monroe county Line in Vredenburgh...


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

monroe wilcox line on hwy 265 in chestnut


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

We are just a little ways from you... We ride 4 wheelers up through there during the summer...


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

what hwy are yall on


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

surly you dont ride 4weelers on our property


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

We are just outside of Vredenburgh (Hwy 56), which is between 265 and 41... Unless someone that we ride with is in your club we don't ride on your place but we have a lot of clubs that let us ride on their place during the summer...we ride anywhere from Beatrice, Tunnel Springs, Old Scotland, Natchez, Peterman, Fatama and up to Rose Bud sometimes...All open county dirt roads, our leases or people we ride with's leases... We've only been riding up there about 8 or 9 years now and had our leases for over 20...


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

what is the name of your club up there we ve been where were at for about 30 years surly weve heard of yall or met


----------



## TGillman (Oct 19, 2007)

Franklin Hunting Club... Everett Welch used to be president up until a couple years ago till his health went down...


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

4 spots filled 3 left


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

:bump


----------



## TUBBLAWNS (Feb 18, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Time to look for a club


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

how many bucks did you all end up killing this season?


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

i think about a dozen maby 14 with only about 6 hunters


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

awesome ,see you next season.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

updated


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Am I reading this correctly....3,000 acres and only six hunters??? How many members in the club?


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

15 members in the club last year but only about 6 hunters like i said if ya know what i mean


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

will be taking a trip up there to show everyone who is itertested the property in early march


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

few spots left


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

Just joined up today. Cant wait to do some hunting. If there are any members on the forum PM me.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

lookin forward to huntin with u next year, you ll enjoy it 

Do you bowhunt


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah man I love to bowhunt. Just bought a new bow actually. Cant wait to get some blood on it. I was telling your dad I might do some hog hunting while I scout this summer.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

yea it aint hard to get on some hogs in the summer if you can handle the yellow flys and mosquitos eat ya 

what kind of bow did you get


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a bowtech allegiance, as soon as my string suppressor gets here it will be all tricked out. You bow hunt? I'm thinking about going up there this weekend. Your dad told me to give the guys going this weekend a call so someone who knows the place could show me around, said a few were headed that way.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

yea i love bowhunting i got a new hoyt last year killed a few deer with it and few hogs last year 

those woods are awsome during bow season its hard not to see deer, and i think a few are going up steven he s taking a few guest up to turkey hunt


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah thats the guy your dad told me to call, ive got his number. I plan on sticking a hog with it asap. The way my schedule works out ill get to hunt ALOT this year. I just want to start scouting and getting to know the land. Good to hear about the woods up there. I heard the doe-buck ratio is pretty dang good. Other than the rut when are most of your good deer killed up there?


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

either early season or late season 

december is usually rough for buck hunting


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty typical of that area. my bros hunt about 20 min south in Peterman. That will be a good month for poppin a few nannys. Let me know if you head up there any. 850-380-5991. I was gonna take my bros up there some once i get familiar with the place, how do I get some of those visitor release forms yall have?


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

if your talking about during hunting season just ask my dad he ll get you some and you will be responsable for the guest fees and getting them to him


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

ok. if I wanted to take them up there after turkey season and shoot some hogs is that ok? im not real familiar with the guest rules yet other than the release form and the fees.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

sure but there is still guest fees if there is any hunting for immediate family it is 15 a day


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah i figured the guest fee still applied but i just wanted to make sure they could be there. thanks for the info.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

as of right now the only time guest are not allowed is the last 2 weeks of january


----------



## BamaFaninMilton (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Daniel, you might not remember me, but my name is Forrest and I came up there back in early January and hunted with your Dad and checkedout the club, I joined up too. Is there going to be a few people going up this weekend? 

Hey Caleb, are you guys going up this weekend?


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

i think there may be a few people going up to turkey hunt


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

Im probably going friday afternoon or early saturday. Im acutally in Pcola for the next few days.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

u do in any turkey huntin this weekend


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably not gonna turkey hunt, I might sit a plot with my bow and stick a pig.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

maby a plot or try around one of the creeks somewhere they been tear n it up back there


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

3 hogs and a nice bird killed this weekend


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

correction 5 hogs and 2 toms:takephoto


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like i missed out. gotta hate being on call sometimes.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

u did nt get to go man they wore um out


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

na sometimes thats part of being in the coast guard,your always on duty


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

when do u plan on tryn to go again


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure yet, probably a few weekends from now


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

were going to try to go get some more hogs in a few weeks


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

might try to go next weekend


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

still need a few members guys


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Dan did yall ever fill up all the spots?


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

not quite


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

few more spots availiable


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

same club old post more pics


----------

